# Empêcher la mise en veille lors de la fermeture du capot



## WaterEye (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un écran Samsung full hd sur lequel je branche mon macbook pro. Je n'ai pas l'utilité de garder l'écran du macbook pro ouvert, seulement dès que je le referme, il se met en veille.

Une solution?

Merci d'avance et bonne après midi.


----------



## kippei (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour bonjouuur 



Google et son pote Clubic a dit:


> Télécharger InsomniaX 0.5
> 
> Garder son portable en activité, même fermé
> 
> ...



Bonne journée !


----------



## WaterEye (6 Mai 2010)

Obligé de se servir d'un logiciel pour faire ça?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2010)

Peut être à cause de ça :


kippei a dit:


> cette position n'est pas optimale pour le refroidissement de votre Mac dont la température peut monter de quelques degrés


----------



## WaterEye (6 Mai 2010)

Avec ça par exemple : http://www.hengedocks.com/

Ils font comment?


----------



## salamander (6 Mai 2010)

Ca doit être vendu avec un petit soft qui gère le problème...


----------



## theangeloflove (7 Mai 2010)

Et as tu banché un clavier sur ton macbook pro avant de le fermer?
 sinon il se mettra toujours en veille il faut impérativement un clavier une souris et un écran branché et fonctionnel pour que ton mac reste allumé


----------



## WaterEye (7 Mai 2010)

theangeloflove a dit:


> Et as tu banché un clavier sur ton macbook pro avant de le fermer?
> sinon il se mettra toujours en veille il faut impérativement un clavier une souris et un écran branché et fonctionnel pour que ton mac reste allumé



Oui. clavier et souris sont branchés. Peut-etre parceque je passe par un adaptateur hdmi.


----------



## theangeloflove (9 Mai 2010)

Non cela ne doit pas venir de la car je me sers de mon MacBook écran fermé avec un adaptateur mini display vers hdmi, d'un clavier USB et d'une magic mouse Bluetooth sans avoir de soucis


----------



## Maxime D. (9 Mai 2010)

Lorsque tu ferme le capot de ton macbook, il suffit d'appuyer sur espace par exemple du clavier après la mise en veille pour le relancer.


----------



## WaterEye (10 Mai 2010)

@Maxime D. : 

C'était tout bête en fait.


----------



## liocec (6 Juin 2010)

Maxime D. a dit:


> Lorsque tu ferme le capot de ton macbook, il suffit d'appuyer sur espace par exemple du clavier après la mise en veille pour le relancer.



Et comment faire pour écouter iTunes qui se coupe automatiquement à la mise en veille ?


----------



## kippei (7 Juin 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Avec ça par exemple : http://www.hengedocks.com/
> 
> Ils font comment?





salamander a dit:


> Ca doit être vendu avec un petit soft qui gère le problème...




Bien évidemment !


----------



## rvincent54 (27 Juillet 2011)

kippei a dit:


> Bien évidemment !



je viens d'acquérir un dock de cette marque, et il n'y a aucun logiciel de vendu avec

le problème de la mise en veille, une fois le capot fermé, ne peut se résoudre que :
- par la mise en place d'un programme dédié
- ou l'utilisation d'un clavier +/- souris

amicalement


----------



## Vavache (27 Juillet 2011)

Sympa ce dock, mais quand je vois comment mon MBP monte en température parfois, j'aurai peur de le faire fonctionner fermé, ne serait-ce que pour l'intégrité de l'écran et des touches.


----------



## rvincent54 (28 Juillet 2011)

Vavache a dit:


> Sympa ce dock, mais quand je vois comment mon MBP monte en température parfois, j'aurai peur de le faire fonctionner fermé, ne serait-ce que pour l'intégrité de l'écran et des touches.



Salut
Je comprends ton hésitation mais selon Apple, les nouveaux MBP sont conçus pour pouvoir fonctionner ainsi...
Enfin je j'utilise le doc que pour relier mon MBP à la TV et au Home cinéma.


----------



## Djano (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, désolé pour le déterrage... Mais le temps passé s'avère utile des fois !


Qu'en-est-il de vos questions de chauffe après ces années d'utilisation ?

Avec le temps, cela permet-il d'économiser l'écran, qui est quand même un point sensible des portables !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2014)

L'écran n'est en rien un point sensible (à part pour les risques de casse). Utiliser un portable fermé avec le chaleur qui monte dans la dalle, c'est certainement la pire chose qu'on puisse faire. C'est aussi particulièrement nuisible pour l'évacuation de la chaleur.


----------



## Djano (26 Mars 2014)

L'écran est un grand consommateur d'énergie pour l'ordi. Je me disais que l'utiliser fermé était peut-être une sorte d'utilisation "mini" pour l'ensemble de l'électronique...

Merci de ta réponse en tous cas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Mars 2014)

Depuis les écrans led, ce n'est plus un très gros consommateur. Puis les cas de figure où on a pas besoin de l'écran, c'est pour des traitements longs et l'appareil est sur secteur. Puis l'écran se met aussi en veille donc vraiment aucun intérêt à vouloir utiliser un portable écran fermé à moins d'utiliser des docks nuisibles.


----------



## guillaume13 (3 Avril 2014)

Je viens d'acheter un cable mini display-hdmi pour pouvoir lire des films sur ma télé. Cela marche plutôt bien mais lorsque je ferme le capot, le son s'arrete net(l'image non car je fais tourner NoSleep, mais le son ne marche plus).
Avez vous le même problème ou bien cela se règle-til dans les reglages ?


----------



## desertrose99 (29 Juin 2014)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Depuis les écrans led, ce n'est plus un très gros consommateur. Puis les cas de figure où on a pas besoin de l'écran, c'est pour des traitements longs et l'appareil est sur secteur. Puis l'écran se met aussi en veille donc vraiment aucun intérêt à vouloir utiliser un portable écran fermé à moins d'utiliser des docks nuisibles.




*Absolument pas d'accord... *
On peut avoir besoin du portable avec "capot fermé" dans un tas de cas de figures différents qui dépend de chacun.
Autrement dit, on peut avoir besoin des données sur la machine (pc ou mac d'ailleurs) alors qu'on n'est pas devant le portable.

*Donc je réitère la question : existe t-il un moyen mac apple (donc sans télécharger insomniax ou autres logiciels) de fermer le capot d'un mac book (air) tout en conservant l'accès aux données (et donc aux disques durs) ?
*
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## k.greg (29 Juin 2014)

desertrose99 a dit:


> *Absolument pas d'accord... *
> On peut avoir besoin du portable avec "capot fermé" dans un tas de cas de figures différents qui dépend de chacun.
> Autrement dit, on peut avoir besoin des données sur la machine (pc ou mac d'ailleurs) alors qu'on n'est pas devant le portable.
> 
> ...



Les aérations sont bouchées quand l'écran est fermé. Une solution réside : baisser la luminosité à zéro l'écran s'éteint mais il faut quand même laisser le capot entrouvert.


----------



## EiramP (11 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

J'utilise un MBA couvercle fermé dans un Henge Dock depuis 3 ans environ. A raison de 8 à 10h par jour. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème et c'est vraiment très pratique.

Pour que le Macbook fonctionne couvercle fermé il faut suivre cette procédure très simple 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201834

En revanche, depuis mon passage à El Capitan j'ai un petit problème : mon MBA ne démarre plus automatiquement le matin en position couvercle fermé. Et pour le moment je ne trouve pas la solution (sortir le MBA du dock, le démarrer et le remettre dans le dock est assez contraignant).

Si quelqu'un avait la solution ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------

